# Derrick Rose or Michael Beasley...



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Who do you think the Knicks should be more interested if we are in a position to land either one?


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

I'd take Rose unless we can somehow trade Randolph/Curry.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm banking that Portland will get lucky again and win the lottery. Rose is a better fit with Oden, Roy and Aldridge, so I went with him.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Derrick Rose


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

beasley


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Beasley


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Rose fits better, but I would still take Beasley, if you can get rid of Randolph/Curry, he would be perfect.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> I'm banking that Portland will get lucky again and win the lottery. Rose is a better fit with Oden, Roy and Aldridge, so I went with him.


Portland is gonna have their own problems with oden, hes never gonna be on wat he shouldve been if it wasnt for that injury.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

If the Knicks get #1 spot they can trade down to #2 and get Rose.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Why Rose as opposed to Beasley?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Franchise PGs over scorers any day.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Franchise PG come-out very few and in between.

A Player like Derrick Rose is a Star Combo-Guard that could become a NBA Super-Star within a year or two alongside the right Backcourt partner like Brandon, Chris, Arenas, Iverson, Lebron, and Kobe. 
Rose talent level will improve imediately around the right NBA Guards. 

*Does it really matter, the Knicks are in need of any of the top 5 picks:* 

1. Beasley
2. Rose
3. Mayo
4. Gordon
5. Westbrook or Lopez
Definitely a toss up after top 2.....


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

doesn't matter because by the time we pick they'll be long gone barring a draft miracle. we'll be picking at #5


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I picked Rose because Point Guards with that athletic ability aren't available every draft. Most anyone in the NBA can score but there are few PG's who have his athletic ability and franchise player potential. We need a new start here in NY and I think Rose is the way to go.


----------

